# Yet another Intel 4965 ABGN wifi problem (disconnects)

## Januszzz

hey, I spent some time on those iwlwifi drivers and gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r5 without a success. What differs me from others is... I'm having everything right and those drivers just fail!!!

At first, my configs are right (i guess because on zd external wifi I can do virtually any connection I want, including to the Radius I mention later here).

Now the case: I'm trying to connect to WPA network authenticated through Freeradius, I use email as login, everything is in my wpa_supplicant.conf.

Effect: I successfully connect to freeradius (as I can tail its logs), I get ip addr, i can ping a host in the internet, but I can  not connect to http site, ftp site, etc. because connection fails down with RX deauthentication messages. When I do not try to connect to anything connection fails by itself after 30 sec or so. 

wpa_supplicant:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=0

network={

        ssid="eduroam"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=TKIP

        eap=TTLS

        identity="my@email.pl"

        password="mysecretpassword"

        ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/ca.uni.opole.pl.pem"

        phase2="auth=PAP"

}

```

Well you would say now that I'm stupidhead and knows nothing... so I would like you to solve this and confirm that statement with the stupidhead is right:

Messages:

```

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=172)

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: associated

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: WMM queue=2 aci=0 acm=0 aifs=3 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: WMM queue=3 aci=1 acm=0 aifs=7 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: WMM queue=1 aci=2 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

Aug 27 10:56:23 grenadier wlan0: WMM queue=0 aci=3 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=15

Aug 27 10:56:45 grenadier su[5808]: Successful su for root by janusz

Aug 27 10:56:45 grenadier su[5808]: + pts/1 janusz:root

Aug 27 10:56:45 grenadier su(pam_unix)[5808]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Aug 27 10:56:56 grenadier wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: hardware address = 00:13:e8:46:04:f9

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: offered 10.10.92.51 from 10.10.92.254

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: leased 10.10.92.51 for 86400 seconds

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: adding IP address 10.10.92.51/24

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: adding route to 10.10.92.0 (255.255.255.0) via 0.0.0.0 metric 2000

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: removing route to 10.10.92.0 (255.255.255.0) via 0.0.0.0 metric 0

Aug 27 10:56:57 grenadier dhcpcd[6291]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.10.92.1 metric 2000                 <============= here I got connection

Aug 27 10:57:42 grenadier login(pam_unix)[5788]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 27 10:57:42 grenadier login[6334]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'

Aug 27 10:57:49 grenadier rc-scripts: ERROR: wrong args ( down )

Aug 27 10:57:49 grenadier rc-scripts: Usage: net.eth0 { start|stop|restart }

Aug 27 10:57:49 grenadier rc-scripts:        net.eth0 without arguments for full help

Aug 27 10:58:11 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=14)                      <============= here I loose connection

Aug 27 10:58:11 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:11 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:11 grenadier wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Aug 27 10:58:11 grenadier sshd[5716]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier dhcpcd[6292]: wlan0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier dhcpcd[6292]: wlan0: removing default route via 10.10.92.1 metric 2000

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier dhcpcd[6292]: wlan0: deleting IP address 10.10.92.51/24

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier dhcpcd[6292]: wlan0: exiting

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:12 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:13 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:14 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:15 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:16 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:16 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:16 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:17 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: RX authentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: authenticated

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (capab=0x0 status=13 aid=0)

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:19:a9:b5:3a:00 (reason=2)

Aug 27 10:58:18 grenadier wlan0: deauthenticated

```

...and so on until I remove iwl4965 from kernel.... restarting wpa_supplicant gives nothing.

modinfo iwl4965

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5-lap/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwl4965.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

version:        0.1.11ds

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux

srcversion:     A24E50929C458C6451EC896

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        firmware_class

vermagic:       2.6.22-gentoo-r5-lap SMP preempt mod_unload

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:using hardware crypto engine (default 0 [software])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           queues_num:number of hw queues. (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)

```

Why I'm not using 1.0.0 from Portage?... bacuse while it successfully authenticates to my Radius (once every 10 times!) it never gets encryption key... that is why, its unusable.

Well I'm pretty frustrated about "the current state of iwlwifi development", I hope some of you Gurus and SiteAdmins or noobs like me already found a solution for that. BTW I use only radius networks or WPA (which does not work too, but I got it at home so I'm to deliver further errors later). I'm not using simple WEP.

I remember the same effect in ipw3945 drivers as well.... but now they're stable enough to use it, and iwl4965 are not.

Janusz.

EDIT: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW I use only radius networks or WPA (which does not work too, but I got it at home so I'm to deliver further errors later)

 

Not valid anymore, at home I had AP too far, now it connects ok. WIth Radius problem still occurs.

----------

## Januszzz

Anybody?...

----------

## haven

Same issue using the winxp drivers under ndiswrapper if thats any comfort.

----------

